#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-27
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG1: just to say HI. ça fait longtemps :)
<IzaneFG1> oui oui :)
#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-29
<swell> ongolaBoy: Bjr
<ongolaBoy> swell: bjr
<ongolaBoy> swell: la forme ?
<swell> ongolaBoy: pas vraiment, mais j'essaie de me battre, comme un lion (in)domptable, lol
<ongolaBoy> ok. courage
#ubuntu-cm 2011-06-30
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-01
<daniel___> allo
<daniel___> Bonjour
<ongolaBoy> daniel___: hello
<daniel___> salut
<daniel___> comment tu vas?
<ongolaBoy> AB
<ongolaBoy> et toi ?
<daniel___> AB
<daniel___> dis moi
<daniel___> c'est quoi l'ordre du jour today?
<ongolaBoy> on va le définir dans la journée
<ongolaBoy> mais en même temps, si quelqu'un voudrait voir aborder quelque chose, il peut le rajouter dans le wiki ;)
<daniel___> ok
<daniel___> tu es dans quelle boite?
<ongolaBoy> je travaille pour le compte de l'AUF. tu trouveras quelques infos sur moi ici https://launchpad.net/~manga-willy
<ongolaBoy> pourquoi cette question ?
<daniel___> juste pour faire plus ample connaissance
<ongolaBoy> OK.. je suppose que tu es nouveau sur IRC ? :)
<daniel___> oui et non
<daniel___> oui c'est ma première séance ce jour
<daniel___> mais je suis membre depuis 2009
<daniel___> à voir sur le lien tu es à Dla
<ongolaBoy> heu... sur quel lien vois tu que je suis à douala ?? :)
<ongolaBoy> je ne pense pas avoir mentionné quelque part que je suis à douala lol
<daniel___>  https://launchpad.net/~manga-willy
<ongolaBoy> hum... le seul endroit sur cette page où tu vois mentionné douala, c'est dans la section *fuseau horaire*
<ongolaBoy> sinon... qu'est-ce qui t'a motivé à assister à une réunion aujourd'hui ? je signale au passage que ce salon est ouvert tous les jours, tout le temps
<daniel___> j'ai recu le lien de manuela
<daniel___> et je me suis dis pourquoi pas!!!
<daniel___> au paravant yavait pas le webchat
<ongolaBoy> heu..si... il a *toujours* existé ;)
<daniel___> et j'ai essayer de me connecter sans succès!!!
<daniel___> je savais donc pas
<daniel___> et c'était plutot facile de me connecter
<ongolaBoy> toutes les manières d'accéder au salon sont présentées ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/IRC
<daniel___> ok
<ongolaBoy> bon.. le webchat est certes le plus facile mais pas celui qui est le plus stable pour information
<ongolaBoy> 2009 - 2011 ... Et ben, il aura fallu du temps hein ... LOL !
<daniel___> YEP
<daniel___> c'est vrai
<daniel___> mais c'est pas aussi facile de mon côté
<daniel___> avec mon job je pouvais trop honoré aux réunions
<ongolaBoy> sinon, tu as souvent consulté le wiki ? http://ubuntu-cm.org ?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tiens.. bonjour
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bonjour
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: comment tu vas sa fait un baille
<ongolaBoy> je suis là... toujours en poste
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: en fait j'ai lu l'offre de stage
<ongolaBoy> ok
<daniel___> ongolaboy : connais tu Linda Myriane Kuessie au CCF?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ca m'interesse
<ongolaBoy> daniel___: heu.. non.. je devrais ? peut être de face
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: il faut donc suivre la procédure et les consignes ...
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais dit à ki è adressé la lettre
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais dit à ki è adressé la lettre
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Au responsable du cnf Ndéré
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ou au bureau régional
<daniel___> ariabbas: là je ne comprend rien je suis nouveau
<ongolaBoy> tu peux l'adresser au responsable du CNF
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: CNF NDERE
<daniel___> ariabbas: ongolaBoy : il s'agit de quel lettre et de quel stage?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: CNF NDERE
<ongolaBoy> pour daniel___ ... lorsque plusieurs personnes sont présentes dans le salon.. Pour préciser à qui peut s'adresser un message particulier, on met son nom devant
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: CNF NDERE ?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<daniel___> ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Merci
<ongolaBoy> daniel___: je demandais si je suis censé la connaitre ?
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: il ya une amie Linda myriane
<daniel___> qui travaille au CCF de Dla
<ongolaBoy> je ne la connais pas. Peut être de face.
<ongolaBoy> en passant, tu ne sembles pas avoir compris que je ne suis pas à douala ;)
<ongolaBoy> c'est vrai que je passe souvent par là, mais je n'y suis plus très fréquent
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: d'accord
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: c'est compris
<ongolaBoy> pourtant c'est bien indiqué sur la page que je t'ai indiquée là où je suis. Suffit de bien lire ;)
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: AUF à Ydé
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: je vois
<daniel___> ongolaBoy:  tu es un de mes boureaux!!!
<ongolaBoy> AUF à Yaoundé ??? tu n'y es toujours pas
<ongolaBoy> tu lis trop vite ou bien ? lol
<daniel___> ok
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: à NDERE
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: c'est bon j'ai lu
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: c'est la même chose c'est l'AUF mon boureau alors c'es toi mon boureau
<ongolaBoy> ok... si tu le dis :P
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce que nous t'avons fait ?
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: mon dossier a l'inscription du master en ligne d'une université maroccaine a été rejeté
<ongolaBoy> et donc ?
<daniel___> et dc j'ai pas pu m'inscrire
<ongolaBoy> le choix revient à l'université de choisir ses étudiants... Chaque école a ses critères
<ongolaBoy> l'AUF est sert d'interface entre les apprenants et ceux qui proposent des formations
<daniel___> ongolaBoy: sur les étudiants choisi plus de 10 ont laissé tombé car pas les moyens de payé les frais de formations
<daniel___> ok
<ongolaBoy> sinon, qu'est-ce qui t'a amené à ubuntu-cm ?
<daniel___> mon objectif est la réduction de la fracture numérique entre le nord et le sud
<daniel___> nous avons le potentiel mais la paresse nous fait attendre et ne pas réagir
<daniel___> j'ai participer a plusieurs asso
<daniel___> et jusqu'a present j'ai pas encore été convaincu
<daniel___> aujourd'hui je me tourne vers ubuntu cm esperant combler mes attente
<daniel___> je te fais grace du cout des produits linux et de tous ce qu'on peut en faire dans le monde des télécoms
<ongolaBoy> "tu as participé à plusieurs asso"; ça veut dire quoi concrètement ?
<daniel___> j'ai été coupé
<ongolaBoy> je demandais: "tu as participé à plusieurs asso"; ça veut dire quoi concrètement ?
<ongolaBoy> je demandais: "tu as participé à plusieurs asso"; ça veut dire quoi concrètement ?
<daniel___> j'ai participé à plusieurs association numérique
<daniel___> mais elles étaient pas réactive selon moi
<ongolaBoy> je voulais savoir ce que entends concrètement par *participer* ? qu'est-ce que tu y faisais ?
<daniel___> je devais être chargé des formations
<daniel___> mais les choses n'avancaient pas
<ongolaBoy> ok..
<daniel___> et par la suite j'ai pas eu assez de temps a consacrer
<daniel___> toi tu  es parmi les créateurs de ce groupe je crips
<daniel___> crois
<ongolaBoy> créateur, non. C'est septox qui est à l'origine de la locoTeam ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> je suis un participant qui essaye d'apporter sa contribution
<daniel___> ok
<ongolaBoy> le problème que tu as rencontré ailleurs est presque le même ici et je dirais que c'est un état d'esprit que je déplore
<daniel___> septox c'est qui concrètement??
<daniel___> parle moi de lui
<ongolaBoy> beaucoup de personnes attendent sur place pendant que d'autres travaillent
<ongolaBoy> et ça fait en sorte que les choses n'avancent pas rapidement...
<ongolaBoy> mais la chose que je déplore le plus est que les gens n'aiment pas *lire*
<ongolaBoy> car TOUT ce que nous faisons est archivé publiquement...
<daniel___> c'est vrai
<ongolaBoy> si les gens lisaient , ça permettrait de ne pas répéter n fois certaines choses
<daniel___> ok
<ongolaBoy> je te prierais de parcourir un peu le wiki http://ubuntu-cm.org ; notamment les sections "projets", "team reports" , etc..
<daniel___> d'accord
<daniel___> et comment se porte ndere?
<ongolaBoy> on a édité un journal électronique "Aventure libre" .. Mais nous nous sommes arrêtés au Numéro 4 pour l'instant.. Pas assez de temps et pas suffisamment de contributeurs actuellement
<ongolaBoy> ça va.. à ngaoundéré.. les vacances approchent pour certains
<daniel___> ok
<daniel___> je suis sur 7 sur mon laptop principal
<daniel___> et je veux faire le grand saut
<daniel___> tu me le conseille vivement?
<ongolaBoy> ça dépend de toi... mais me concernant, les produits Microsoft et la philosphie de cette firme ne m'intéressent pas beaucoup
<daniel___> c'est vrai
<daniel___> mais j'ai des outils qui tournent sur cette plate forme
<daniel___> je suis Administrateur radio à Ringo
<daniel___> et certains outils ne tournent que sur Microsoft
<ongolaBoy> tu peux utiliser une distribution GNU/Linux dans un environnement virtuel..
<daniel___> oui oui
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: HI
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: please je ne vois pas l'adresse
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: où il faut envoyer dans le mails
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ou je renvoi à l'@ de la mailing-list
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: info@ndere.cm.refer.org
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok c'est celle ci ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: info@ndere.cm.refer.org
<ongolaBoy> oui c'est bien à info AT ndere.cm.refer.org
<ongolaBoy> c'est indiqué dans l'annonce non ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: chez moi
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: pas vraiment
<ongolaBoy> ???
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: j'ai recu un fichier .eml
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Donc il a fallu parcourir le texte et le code
<ongolaBoy> ah.. ok.. c'est parce que tu consultes depuis une interface web..
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ongolaBoy> je pensais que tu étais aussi inscrit dans la liste de diffusion du CNF
<ongolaBoy> tu ne reçois jamais les messages de CNF-NGAOUNDERE ?
<swell> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: si je les recois
<ongolaBoy> tu aurais vu le message dans un format plus 'propre' dans ce cas
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais c'est pas le cas
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: en tout cas
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: sava j'ai pu lire et compredre le .eml
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je viens mm denvwyer
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Du moins de postuler
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Beaucoup on déjà postuler ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: lol
<ongolaBoy> non.. pas tellement
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bon je te laisser
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bonne suite
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: merci
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius_> .
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<tnjulius_> hi
 * septox lis le log http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/01/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<septox> soo
 * septox vient de finir de lire le log : just in time
<septox> slaut tout le monde
<septox> salut
<tnjulius_> salut
<swell> salut!
<Warrens> hi all
<Warrens> swell: slt!
<tnjulius_> .
<septox> on commence ?
<septox> ping ping
<tnjulius_> oui!
<Warrens> .
<tnjulius_> Warrens: on commence?
<Warrens> yep!
<septox> ok
<septox> ## les releases :
<daniel> IzaneFG: Bonjour c'est Mepin!
<IzaneFG> daniel: Hello :)
<septox> .
<tnjulius_> septox: par rapport aux releases
<tnjulius_> celle de Douala n'a pas vraiment eu lieu!
<tnjulius_> on c'est retrouvé chez Warrens à 4
<tnjulius_> ce qu'on a fait: chercher à connecter le disque de depot envoyé par Willy. :-/
<tnjulius_> on a trouvé un adaptateur et on a fait la copie!
<septox> .
<swell> .
<tnjulius_> Je suis seul là?!?
<swell> thjulius: non pas du tout
<Warrens> .
<Warrens> gars raconte, on t suis
<tnjulius_> ah ok!!! je continue donc ... jusqu'à ce qu'on m'arrête!
<Warrens> ou jusk'à c k tout le monde ping out :d
<tnjulius_> on a discuté de la masterisation et des paquets à choisir... et c'est tout! :D
<tnjulius_> Warrens: :)
<septox> c'est deja finit la masteisation pr 11.04 ?
<septox> .
<septox> .
<tnjulius_> en fait on travaille mieux en group!
<tnjulius_> en ce qui me concerne il faut un peu me mettre la pression!
<tnjulius_> .
<Warrens> sudo make pression tnjulius_
<Warrens> ça va? t'as assez d pression?
<septox> .
<tnjulius_> Warrens: :) sérieusement! chacun est pris dans son coin! il faut se fixer une date qui arrange tout le monde, pour le faire
<septox> .
<tnjulius_> tout le monde >= 2 personnes
<tnjulius_> .
<Warrens> g ne sais ps pour toi ou pour Sovo, mais dès k vous trouvez le temps, g me synchronise seulement
<septox> .
<tnjulius_> septox: avais-tu quelque chose à dire?
<septox> non je suis
<septox> je voulais juste avoir les infos
<septox> et voir comment booster les activites / releases
<tnjulius_> je ne pense pas que ta "rougeur" soit passé!
<Warrens> "rougeur"!? :-o
<Warrens> septox: t'as la fièvre? :)
<septox> lol
<septox> non
<septox> juste que les activites semblent etre au ralenti la
<septox> les releases disent koi a YDE ?
<Warrens> ah! c ça ki t'as la fièvre ou bien :d
<tnjulius_> il n'y a personne de yde?
<tnjulius_> IzaneFG: allo?
<IzaneFG> hein? il est déjà l'heure? 18h non? (17h GMT)
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> IzaneFG: lool
 * ongolaBoy pensait que c'était pour 17 H TU.. mais bon.. le plus important est d'échanger
<tnjulius_> :) j'ai lu 17h
<tnjulius_> il faut dire qu'à 18h je ne serais pas dispo
<septox> oups ! :(
<ongolaBoy> non.. mais bon.. on ne va pas trop se conformer à des règles strictes
<ongolaBoy> vu que de toutes les façons... les gens suivent difficilement ;)
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas si vous avez fini avec les releases.. ?
 * septox a bien memorise 17h TU et sais que ca fait 18h au Cameroun mais a totalement
 * septox forget qu'il est lui mm a TU+2 now
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius_: c'est ok. pour le point sur les releases ?
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius_: je peux savoir où en est l'argent de douala pour les polo ?
 * tnjulius_ doit se déplacer, je vais vous suivre par moment et intervenir au besoin
<tnjulius_> ongolaBoy: Déjà à Yde
<ongolaBoy> bien !
<ongolaBoy> donc .. arsène pourra lancer la machine la semaine prochaine je suppose
<tnjulius_> d'après arsène! çà en fait pour 10 polos
<tnjulius_> oui!
<ongolaBoy> ok
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas voulu mettre grand chose dans le meeting ...
<ongolaBoy> daniel n'est plus en ligne à ce que je vois
<septox> ongolaBoy: il etait tt l'heure surement sa connexion
<ongolaBoy> avez vous fini le point sur les releases dans les différentes villes ?
<ongolaBoy> swell: hello..
<septox> non
 * IzaneFG1 voici moi
<swell> ongolaBoy: salut
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: et IzaneFG1 continuez alors la discussion sur les releases là....
<IzaneFG1> Pour la release de Ydé, elle se tiendra un des week-end qui vient, surement pas celui-ci
<ongolaBoy> swell: je voulais te dire que lors du G|Cameroon , je n'aurais jamais eu le temps de faire une *vraie* réunion... Trop bousculé.Il m'aurait fallu 1 jour 'off' à Dla
<IzaneFG1> ceci avait déjà été prévu depuis douala lors du G|Cameroon et même avant
<IzaneFG1> donc le mail de septox n'apportait rien de nouveau
<IzaneFG1> raison pour laquelle j'y ai par répondu
<septox> .
<swell> ongolaBoy: je l'avais compris, mais en faite c'était pas moi qui te mettait autant de pression hein! (sans vouloir moucharder qui que se soi :d)
<IzaneFG1> la release se tiendra surement dans les locaux d'ingenieris (plus simple pour éviter les formalités)
<IzaneFG1> on ferra avec ceux qui sont disponible
<septox> IzaneFG1: great ! round mail sur la ML des que les plans sont finalises
<IzaneFG1> oui oui
<IzaneFG1> bref, en réalité, chacun est prit dans le boulot de tous les cotés
<IzaneFG1> mais après cette semaine ça se libère un peu
<IzaneFG1> donc on va maximiser et avancer
<septox> .
<Warrens> .
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG1: ok; c'est bien
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG1: tu rappelleras à arsène de démarrer pour les polos en début de semaine prochaine (sorry pour la répétition)
<IzaneFG1> ongolaBoy: no pb, je note
 * ongolaBoy doit faire un courriel à un gars de RINGO pour les attentes d'ubuntu-cm (j'ai trop trainé :( )
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> et en y repensant bien, c'est une lettre qu'on pourra adresser à tout le monde
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: votre mini-release chez toi.. même une pic aurait été bien :)
<ongolaBoy> mais en tout cas il faut trouver le moyen d'en parler d'une manière ou d'une autre : article, photos
<ongolaBoy> n'oubliez pas qu'il faut toujours des archives
<Warrens> ça c vrai
<ongolaBoy> je vous signale qu'on parlera des actions d'ubuntu-cm aux RMLL 2011 la semaine prochaine
<ongolaBoy> http://2011.rmll.info/
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> c'est une jeune doctorante qui parlera de plusieurs actions initiées par des communautés du libre au cameroun
<ongolaBoy> dont (à ma connaissance ) ubuntu-cm , AC3L
<ongolaBoy> le lien vers sa présentation http://2011.rmll.info/Une-politique-de-migration-vers-le-Libre-en-Afrique-Subsaharienne
<ongolaBoy> c'est nacer qui l'a dirigé vers moi (en fait elle avait oublié qu'elle pouvait s'adresser à moi) pour avoir des éclaircissements
<ongolaBoy> bon.. fin de mon bavardage :D ... </stop>
<septox> .
<swell> ongolaBoy: prkoi, tu es fatigué? lol
<ongolaBoy> swell: je ne suis jamais fatigué de parler de choses que j'aime ; t'inquiète ;)
<ongolaBoy> mais il faut savoir ne pas abuser de la parole
<ongolaBoy> allez, comme vous dormez, je vous laisse réfléchir sur ceci: il faut penser à présenter des trucs sympas lors du barcamp.. hein les gars d'ubuntu-cm
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> et un truc off-topic: apprenons à gérer nos mails et comprendre la netiquette. Ces 3 dernières semaines, j'ai vu des 'merveilles' dans plusieurs groupes de discussions
<ongolaBoy> peut être aussi que je deviens vieux..
<septox> lol : tout le monde viellit a la mm vitesse (24h/jr) :D
<ongolaBoy> :D
<Warrens> cela me fais pensr à ceux ki réclament plus d tmps
 * IzaneFG1 arsene arrive :)
<Warrens> en faisant cela, il raclame inconscienmnt d viellir plus rapidmnt
<IzaneFG1> Il y aura un atelier sur la gestion des mails à la release yaoundé :()
<IzaneFG1> :)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG1: merci...
<ongolaBoy> la nation te sera infiniment reconnaissante ;)
<IzaneFG1> lol
<IzaneFG1> espérons que ce jour, la Livebox ne nous fera pas un kata
<ongolaBoy> angelofcj: hello.. a bit late mais tu es arrivée..
<swell> lol
<angelofcj> ongolaboy: salut! ouais le retard est indépendant de ma volonté
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas grave, c'est l'intention qui compte
<ongolaBoy> merci d'avoir 'secoué' un peu les gars avec le meeting
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vu un gars qui était présent depuis 2009 mais qui n'avait jamais réagit se pointer sur IRC pratiquement toute la matinée
<angelofcj> hahaha
<swell> lol
<angelofcj> il y a un début à tt
<ongolaBoy> maintenant nous les 'secoués' nous avons pu discuter sur deux ou trois choses
<angelofcj> où en sommes-ns pr le moment? je ne sais si c'est dû à ma connecxion, mais je vois pas grand chose (mis à part les msgs directs)
<ongolaBoy> bah.. y a ongolaBoy qui bavarde bcp là (peut être trop) .. mais on a abordé (d'après moi) tout ce que je voulais savoir
<angelofcj> ou alors vous avez déjà fini? ...
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: salut..
<arsdy237> hi all!
<swell> arsdy237: salut chef
<arsdy237> sorry pr mon retard
<arsdy237> swell: salut
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: julius m'a dit que l'argent était à yaoundé. C'est en ta possession ?
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: oui, depuis hier soir
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: exactement 25 000 FCFA TTC
<ongolaBoy> ok; cool... Tu pourras lancer la confection alors j'espère ?
<Warrens> arsdy237: TTC!? lool
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: tt dépend de l'activité à la confection, vu que la commande sera officieuse
<swell> cmt sa officieuse?
<septox> .
<arsdy237> car si elle est officielle à cette quantité là, la pièce coûtera plus de 5 000 FCFA
<septox> ah ok
<arsdy237> alors c'est le gérant de la structure qui exécutera personnellement la commande
<angelofcj> excusez-moi de demander, mais il s'Agit de la confection de ... ?
<arsdy237> voilà tout.
<arsdy237> il est en stand by
<arsdy237> donc je l'appelle pr voir quand ceci pourra être fait
<arsdy237> angelofcj: polos brodés Ubuntu-Cm
<ongolaBoy> angelofcj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/ShirtDesign
<arsdy237> petit détail: quelle couleur pr les polos? on ne s'est jamais décidé
<angelofcj> ah ok, merci
<ongolaBoy> heu.. le blanc comme couleur ?
<ongolaBoy> swell: Warrens IzaneFG1 vous dormez ?
<Warrens> .
<septox> blanc
<Warrens> c serait possibl d'avoir des variantes?
<Warrens> après bien sûre
<Warrens> ^^
<swell> ongolaBoy: non, on suit d'abord non!
<ongolaBoy> :)
<angelofcj> le blanc c bien, uni et c'est passe-partout. une autre couleur serait compliquée
<ongolaBoy> swell: choisit ta couleur alors maintenant :)
<arsdy237> swell: explik toi
<IzaneFG1> on peut faire en noir ?
<arsdy237> le blanc, c assez passe-partout...
<swell> moi j'opterai (pr commencer hein) pour le blanc
<angelofcj> (par rapport aux goûts de chacun)
 * IzaneFG1 désolé j'aime le noir et je suis noir :D
<swell> =))
<arsdy237> IzaneFG1: tu n'as pas assez chaud comme ça?
<Warrens> oui, le noir ce n serait pas mal non plus
<arsdy237> c vrai que le noir fait classe
<IzaneFG1> arsdy237: climatiseur Intégré :-)
<Warrens> arsdy237: la saison des pluie s'annonve man
<arsdy237> mais bon...
<angelofcj> angelofcj trouve que IzaneFG1 fait le désordre...
<arsdy237> là on a 2 propositions
<arsdy237> 1. Blanc
 * IzaneFG1 je reviens dans l'ordre
<arsdy237> 2. Noir
 * septox devient neutre
 * ongolaBoy tape sur la tête d' IzaneFG1 ...! voilà.. c'est réglé ;)
<Warrens> le rose ossi c cool non? :d
<septox> Warrens: tu es fort
<ongolaBoy> :D
<Warrens> g trouv ç sexy, le rose ;-)
<swell> Warrens: +1
<arsdy237> Warrens: oui, surtt que ça va aider à considérablement diminuer le taux de testostérone lors de nos releases :p
<ongolaBoy> swell: Warrens pitié ... épargnez nous hein
<angelofcj> ns soes tous ou preske noirs
<angelofcj> ca fera pas un peu sombre?
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: sinon.. qu'est-ce qui est moins pénible mais bien à faire entre le blanc et le noir
<swell> voilà que je parle on me dmde de me taire
<Warrens> arsdy237: g n suis pas sexiste oh!!
<ongolaBoy> swell: abeg... parle alors :)
<arsdy237> tout dépend de la disponibilité des stocks sur le marché
<septox> .
<arsdy237> je propose d'aviser et lundi ou mardi je fais un mail
<ongolaBoy> donc, je suis pour que tu fasses avec ce qui sera le plus disponible et si c'est à égalité, tu prends le blanc
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ne trainons plus dessus... sortons des polos et qu'on ne tourne plus dessus.. ca fait un an cette histoire
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: +1
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: +$
<angelofcj> lol
<swell> ongolaBoy: -1 et pardon +1 (pour annuler le -1) et +1 maintenant :d
<angelofcj> ceux ki ne sont pas au pays pourront aussi en avoir?
<angelofcj> des polos je veux dire
<Warrens> angelofcj: oui bien sur
<ongolaBoy> angelofcj: je pense que le mieux est de faire un transfert d'argent à arsène
 * acherv salue tous  , I 'm soory I'[ m late
<angelofcj> de combien?
<ongolaBoy> et comme il compte démarrer le processus cette semaine, le plus tôt serait le mieux
<acherv> angelofcj: salut particulier
<Warrens> arsdy237: dis cmb1 angelofcj dois t send :d
<angelofcj> acherv: salut
<angelofcj> acherv: lool, merci
<ongolaBoy> on avait fixé à 5000 Fcfa soit 7.6 euros environ si je ne m'abuse
<ongolaBoy> acherv: salut
<angelofcj> ongolaboy: il parait kon a déjà pensé à moi pr les polos
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: angelofcj pas de pb, mais prévoir l'expédition, je connais pas les sorciers de mon quat pr qu'ils vous apportent ça njoh dans leurs boites à sardine
<ongolaBoy> angelofcj: ok :)
<acherv> ongolaBoy: salut la pote
<ongolaBoy> acherv: hein ? quelle pote ?
<arsdy237> angelofcj: stp, qui l'a fait? sur Dla?
<septox> acherv: hi
<acherv> ongolaBoy: sorry le pote
<ongolaBoy> acherv: ok :)
<septox> ne me casser pas les cotes
<Warrens> acherv: lool
<angelofcj> :) on verra pr l'exped alors...
<indy21> hello
 * indy21 arrive toujours en retard
 * acherv veut rediger une lettre d'excuse pour tous ces manquements avec la team mais ne sais a qui send
<septox> indy21: hey
<ongolaBoy> indy21: salut !
<arsdy237> indy21: met l'argent dans le plat devant la porte
<septox> lol
<ongolaBoy> indy21: tu as pu résoudre ton problème de sources.list ?
<angelofcj> arsdy237: pardon? ki a fait quoi? je comprends pas
<indy21> lol
 * septox est content de revoir autant de monde today
<acherv> indy21: same too
<Warrens> indy21: hi
<indy21> ongolaBoy:non
<indy21> le pb subsiste toujours
<angelofcj> indy21: salut
<indy21> je veu meme profiter de l'occas pr poser un autre pb
<ongolaBoy> acherv: bah.. tu peux faire un mail dans la ML .. c'est mieux à mon avis SI tu y tiens ;)
<indy21> apres le meeting
 * arsdy237 pense que le pb d'Acherv pourra se régler dans un 50-50
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: hum.. le 50-50 là .. tu vas wait que sauf...
<arsdy237> arsdy237: +1 moi même!
<ongolaBoy> :D
<Warrens> arsdy237: parole du chef des jounins du village cahé des 50-50 fumants
<ongolaBoy> indy21: sauf si je me trompe , le meeting proprement parlé est fini ... on discute d'un peu de tout
<septox> ok
<indy21> ongolaBoy:ca!!!!
<arsdy237> Warrens: na you di know pa, na you!
<indy21> bon je me refere au log
<septox> je souhaite une implication majeure de tous aux activites ubuntu-cm
<angelofcj> septox: tu as une idée-plan?
<ongolaBoy> en passant, quelqu'un a des nouvelles de goethe ?
<septox> par exple goethe pr ceux de YDE
<septox> ou encore simplement organise des mini-camps ou de mini-releases
<ongolaBoy> au fait... (désolé d'aborder plusieurs choses) . ceux qui ont reçu les miroirs, essayer de les donner dans les écoles qui ont des LAN
<ongolaBoy> je suis sur que ça aidera certains...
<indy21> ongolaBoy:justement je voulais poster un mail pr ton idée
<Warrens> g pense perso k les mini-campus et mini-releases st importantes pr renour le tissu de la team
<indy21> comment faire pour avoir un depot pour mon école
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je ne comprends pas pour ton cas ? Tu as les copies dans un disque externe non ?
<indy21> ca fatigue d'installer ubuntu tt le temps avec mon dd
<indy21> oui
<ongolaBoy> ce que tu devrais faire, c'est copier le contenu de ce miroir dans une machine dans le réseau de l'école
<ongolaBoy> celle -ci doit avoir un serveur web
<ongolaBoy> et tu copies ton dossier dans un repertoire accessible par ton serveur (généralement dans /var/www) ..
<ongolaBoy> et avec les configs par défaut, ça marchera
<septox> uhmm faudra peut etre ecrire un article sur le wiki ou ds le journal
<septox> on reviendra sur le journal
<ongolaBoy> rappelle toi de ce que j'avais fais lors du G|Cameroon ;)
<ongolaBoy> septox: noté pour l'article...
<indy21> ongolaBoy:ouais ouais
 * ongolaBoy cherche la force mais la trouvera :)
<Warrens> dans le joural, c serait cool
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> en passant, ça me rappele que j'avais fais un mail assez détaillé pour julius au sujet du disque dur justement... mais certains avaient trouvé ça compliqué :(
<ongolaBoy> le voici https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-May/001825.html
<acherv> .
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, je pourrais réexpliquer et illustrer
<ongolaBoy> vous ne pouvez pas savoir comment ça me fait mal d'être loin de certaines choses ... :)
<ongolaBoy> mais en même temps, y a du boulot dans mon petit village..
<ongolaBoy> au moins je suis content entre autres qu'on confond de moins en moins ubuntu à ultimate
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy:lol
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: u célèbr les mariages là bas? :p
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: non
<Warrens> lool
 * indy21 veut poser un problème depuis la
<Warrens> ki appuis la bouche de indy21? :(
 * septox se range derriere indy21
 * Warrens se range derrière septox
<indy21> je viens d'installer natty avec wubi
<indy21> lorske je redemarre ss natty je n'ai plus d'affichage
<ongolaBoy> plus d'affichage ou bien l'écran est sombre ?
<indy21> l'ecran sombre
<ongolaBoy> j'ai rencontré ça avec certains laptop... Et pour ne pas me casser la tête (jétais pressé) j'ai préféré installé une version antérieure
<ongolaBoy> mais as tu fais une recherche sur internet ?
<indy21> rien de concret
 * ongolaBoy fais une recherche rapide avec "black screen ubuntu natty"
 * indy21 fait une recherche avec Google
<ongolaBoy> à priori ça doit être un bug avec la carte graphique
<septox> indy21: ta carte graphique est supporte ?
<indy21> septox: je sais pas
<indy21> j'ai pas verifie
<ongolaBoy> il faut essayer de démarrer en 'failsafe X' et voir ce que ça donne
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ?????
<ongolaBoy> dans le menu de grub au démarrage, tu as une option "recovery mode"
<ongolaBoy> tu le sélectionnes et ensuite tu vas essayer "failsafe X"
 * indy21 demande a tt le monde de ne pas bouger le temps de tester
<ongolaBoy> indy21: on dirait que ceci devrait résoudre ton problème http://peeyushchandel.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/black-screen-in-ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-from-10-10solved/
<ongolaBoy> bon.. il est parti avant que je lui donne ce qui semble être la vraie solution :)
<ongolaBoy> sinon..  swell IzaneFG1 .. toujours là ?
<ongolaBoy> moi je vais peut être bouger dans 20 minutes
<IzaneFG1> ongolaBoy: oui avec les yeux sur du code :(
<septox> .
 * IzaneFG1 un client me guette là!
<ongolaBoy> travaille mon ami...
<angelofcj> .
 * indy21 regarde la solution de ongolaBoy 
<ongolaBoy> en gros il s'agit de choisir le mode de restauration
<indy21> ongolaBoy: l'écran devient sombre avant d'arriver au menu du recovery mode
<ongolaBoy> et de choisir l'option "réparer les paquets cassés" " repair broken packages"
<ongolaBoy> essaye d'appliquer une lumière vive sur ton écran :)
<indy21> ok
 * indy21 fait encore un va et vien
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je dois appuyer combien de fois la touche Bas pour arriver a "repair broken package"?
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> bon.. le problème d'indy doit être sérieux.. S'il ne le résout pas maintenant; certainement qu'il doit être dans ce cas https://bugs.launchpad.net/nouveau/+bug/713864https://bugs.launchpad.net/nouveau/+bug/713864
<ongolaBoy> moi je dois me déconnecter :)
<septox> .
<swell> ongolaBoy: ok, porte toi bien
 * swell oups net quand il se deconnecte
<angelofcj> ongolaboy: à la prochaine!
 * indy21 est content de retrouver gnome
<Warrens> ce qui est bien dans l'irc c'est que à chaque fois k u tombe sur ue planète(chanal), elle semble déserte, ce, jusk'à ce k'un habitant veille se montr :)
<swell> Warrens: lol
 * indy21 est triste ke ongolaBoy soit parti
<indy21> Warrens: lol
<Warrens> indy21: t'avais k'à l'accompagnr u n trouves pas?
<swell> indy21: hein mbom ....!!!
<indy21> Warrens: non non
<indy21> swell: je n'ai pas encore changé de coté
<Warrens> indy21: ki s'excuz s'accuz. on t'as ask kelk choz?
<indy21> Warrens: je vous voi deja venir
<swell> Warrens: je wanda
<Warrens> indy21: c normal, g n viens pas par derrièr :p
<swell> Warrens: loooool
<indy21> Warrens: lol
 * indy21 entrain de lire http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/07/01/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<septox> .
<indy21> septox: cmt savoir ke la carte est supporté???
<indy21> ping septox
 * indy21 ne voit aucune solution ds le launchpad
<septox> pong
<septox> http://platonic.techfiz.info/2011/05/04/test-unity-support-on-natty-narwhal-ubuntu-11-04/
 * septox est temporairement loin de la machine
<indy21> septox: la commande affiche à la fin septox "Unity supported :no"
<septox> uhmm
<septox> installe le paquet unity2d
<septox> ca veut dire que ta carte graph ne supporte pas le 3d
<indy21> septox: j'ai lancé la détection des périphériques addtionnels
 * indy21 s'éloigne de la machine pr un certain temps
<angelofcj> ok boe soirée à tous!
 * angelofcj angelofcj se retire en douce...
 * ongolaboy n'est pas vraiment là .. 
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-25
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-26
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: hi!
<IzaneFG> :)
<IzaneFG> J'avais retenté le dépot
<IzaneFG> mais je savais pas comment copier la clé là dans un autre fichier
<IzaneFG> bref, j'ai un peu fouiné mais après j'ai laissé pour faire mes exams :)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: hi
<ongolaBoy> en fait tu aurais copié le contenu de ce fichier dans l'autre en faisant une redirection cp fichier1 >> fichierDeDestination
<IzaneFG> yep
<IzaneFG> je pense que c'est ce que j'ai fais
<IzaneFG> bref, je vais recommencé une autre fois quand j'aurais le temps :)
<sovo> ca marche aussi coe ca ?
<ongolaBoy> quoi ? la redirection ? si c'est de ça dont tu parles alors oui
<sovo> est que cp copie le contenu d'un fichier ?
<ongolaBoy> oui.. fichier texte s'entend
<ongolaBoy> sovo: mais si tu veux rediriger un fichier d'une autre nature, tu peux te servir de `cat`
<ongolaBoy> cat fichier1 > fichier2
<ongolaBoy> je le fais souvent pour copier un flux vidéo
<sovo> justement moi je passais tjrs par cat
<sovo> pour faire la copie du contenu d'un fichier vers un autre
 * IzaneFG bizarre, il y a des gens qui appellent des chats pour copier des fichiers :-/
<sovo> lolol
<ongolaBoy> hum.. IzaneFG si tu savais .. il y a des noms très drôles dans les paquets...
<ongolaBoy> il y a des librairies qui s'appellent par exmple *libsexy*
<IzaneFG> le genre Totem, Anaconda :D
<IzaneFG> je sais :D
<ongolaBoy> :)
<sovo> libsexy, j'ai wanda quant j
<sovo> j'ai vu ca
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-28
<ongolaBoy> ..°..
<ongolaBoy> ;)
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-29
<qwebirc49270> hi
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc49270: hi
<qwebirc49270> septox se cache sous /me :D
<ongolaBoy> compris :)
<qwebirc49270> hi
<qwebirc49270> enjoying for now the greatness of git
<qwebirc49270> sovo: h
<qwebirc49270> sovo hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-30
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> .. :)
<septox> tu laps ?
<IzaneFG> lol
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-24
<ariabbas> de retour
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-25
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<warrens> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-26
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-28
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: salut
<simplice_ndere> journée morte, pluie depuis le matin!
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-23
<test> ii
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-24
<ariabbas> .
<IzaneFG> .
<coco> Bonjour les ubunteros, comment allez vous ?
<coco> ISOC Cameroon Chapter a été sélectionné pour abriter un Hub Interactif de Participation Distante au Meeting ICANN 50. Cela se passera le 26 Juin 2014, de 10h à 18h, dans la salle de formation du CNF de Yaoundé.
<IzaneFG> Salut !
<IzaneFG> Yeah!
<coco> IzaneFG: Toi qui bosse dans la création des contenus, tu pourrais y participer et poser par exemple des  questions sur le business des noms de domaines. Quelle est la procédure pour commencer ? Par exemple...
<IzaneFG> ouais! faudra trouver le temps pour assister :)
<coco> Ok
<coco> Lien d'Inscriptions : https://www.eventbrite.fr/e/billets-internet-governance-session-at-icann-50-remote-hub-hosted-by-isoc-cameroon-chapter-12040598755
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<septox> coco: ping
<coco> Yes septox
<coco> ..
<septox> how ?
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-25
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ..
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-26
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-27
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-22
<qwebirc43133> bonjour a vous
<qwebirc43133> #ubuntu-africa
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-23
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<cacti_cm> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-24
<ariabbas> .
<izanefg2> Salut, la release est en cours :)
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> bon après-midi à ndéré
<coco1> (y)
<coco1> Courage izanefg2:
<coco1> Salut à tous!
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-26
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-27
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-28
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2017-06-26
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> BanyoBoy: hi
#ubuntu-cm 2017-06-28
<BanyoBoy> slt
#ubuntu-cm 2019-06-25
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: hello. ca va ?
#ubuntu-cm 2020-06-27
<ongolaboy> .
<tnjulius> Hello ongolaboy j'ai été déconnecté tout à l'heure!
<tnjulius> ça c'est bien terminé ?
